# Pankration



## RMACKD (Nov 15, 2004)

Has anyone trained under Jim Arvantis or any other Pankration teacher? What did it consist of and did you find it effective? Also could someone name some Pankration fighters in mma. All info on this interesting style would be appreciated.


----------



## RMACKD (Nov 24, 2004)

I found this site. Some of the links are very negative about Arvantis's material. http://www.semantical.com/Pa/Pankration_24245.html


----------



## manofleisure (Jan 1, 2005)

I have seen a Jim Arvantis video at TRS Direct.

I assume the style is close to MMA in many ways from reading the description on his website.He states that many of the  techniques come from boxing and wrestling.


----------



## punisher73 (Jan 1, 2005)

I went to the link and there was nothing there about pankration.


Jim Arvantis is of greek descent (the next part is what I remember from reading interviews etc.) and was interested in greek MA's and looked at all the stuff he could find on them and and then recreated "pankration" based on that using existing martial arts that we still have today. He did this in the 70's before all the hype of MMA etc. He calls his style Mu Tau (sp?).

There are now a number of organizations that claim to teach pankration, including some MMA schools that are not affiliated in any other way except the name. I guess it is a big political mess from what I remember reading, because Arvantis "resurrected" pankration so to speak and was the only guy teaching that and using that name and now there are others groups claiming to be the real deal as well and all of them are trying to get their version included into the olympics if I remember right.


----------

